# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  DBT and BPD

## Pen

This morning I was offered a place on a DBT course starting on the 24th July to help with my BPD. Has anyone out there tried DBT? Was it any good?

----------


## Suzi

I do know we've had some past members who have done it. I'll see if I can find out more for you, but yes it's meant to really help..

----------


## Amaya

It's supposed to be the best treatment for bpd if delivered correctly. But not available in many places including where I live. I did get the ebook workbook but didn't get far alone because it was a challenge. I would give it a go if you can access it.

----------


## Pen

I am just wondering if I really need it at the moment. I can put it off till September if I want and I am wondering if I should wait and see how I get on over the Summer.

----------


## Paula

From the little I know, it's not about how you are coping in the immediate future but learning how to change thought behaviours to help you throughout your life - if it were me, I'd grab it with both hands

----------


## Suzi

http://www.mind.org.uk/information-s.../#.VY0rv6QY6FE Might help?

----------


## Amaya

If you do it I'd be interested to hear how it goes  :):

----------


## Pen

I talked it over with my art therapist. She thought it would be a good idea but also agreed that maybe over the summer whilst I am setting up the business would not be the best time to do it, so I talked to the service and they have another group starting at the beginning of October so they will call me back then about doing it.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds sensible!

----------


## Amaya

It does, keep us posted if you are able  :):

----------


## purplefan

Hope it goes well pen. I wish there were a cousre on abbreviations I have no idea what DBT was till i looked at suzi link.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

I also looked it up and I still don't know what it means.

----------


## Suzi

> Hope it goes well pen. I wish there were a cousre on abbreviations I have no idea what DBT was till i looked at suzi link.


There is - well we have a thread all about it anyway... http://www.dealingwithdepression.co....-Abbreviations

----------


## Paula

> I talked it over with my art therapist. She thought it would be a good idea but also agreed that maybe over the summer whilst I am setting up the business would not be the best time to do it, so I talked to the service and they have another group starting at the beginning of October so they will call me back then about doing it.


I'm so glad they're flexible to your needs  :):

----------


## purplefan

> There is - well we have a thread all about it anyway... http://www.dealingwithdepression.co....-Abbreviations


W.T.F ?   :(rofl):  it reminds me of the good morning vietnam scene where the acronym.

----------


## Suzi

ROFL!  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------

